# choix d'un SMTP



## Osborne (7 Juin 2011)

j'utilise mon Macbook tantôt chez moi en Wifi sur une box SFR, tantôt chez ma mère avec une clef 3G Orange.
Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mails avec la clef Orange : le serveur SMTP SFR est bien sûr refusé. Et passer de l'un à l'autre est plus que compliqué sur Thunderbird. Existe t'il un serveur SMTP "universel" qui me permettrai de m'affranchir de mon fournisseur d'accès et qui marcherait sur toutes les connexions ? Mêmes choses quand je suis à l'étranger et que je n'ai pas accés à mon réseau local.


----------



## drs (7 Juin 2011)

sans passer de l'un à l'autre, tu ne peux pas définir un serveur smtp secondaire sur thunderbird?


----------



## Aliboron (7 Juin 2011)

Regarde si LocationX peut faire l'affaire (pas testé avec Snow Leopard).


----------



## zoubi2 (8 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Une solution est d'utiliser un "serveur authentifié" = le serveur smtp teste ton login/passwd et non plus ton N° IP, il se tape donc de savoir qui t'a donné un IP.

Donc puisque tu es chez SFR tu peux configurer comme suit:

- serveur = smtp-auth.sfr.fr
- port 587
- avec authentification (adresse mail *complète* -avec le @sfr.fr- et mot de passe. "Mêmes paramètres que pop" si l'option est disponible))
- sans sécurisation (SSL ou autre)

Ça marche sans pb de n'importe où, y compris des Comores


----------



## Osborne (8 Juin 2011)

génial Zoubi2 . C'est la meilleure solution. Merci beaucoup.


----------

